# Should I change my Susano to a Marantz AV-7005 and Cary Model 7.125?



## Bullfar (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, I am new in this forum, hello to all of you. 

During the last two years I have been enjoying a Pioneer SC-LX90 (SC09 in USA, I am from Spain) Susano with 5 Gallo Strada speakers, 2 Gallo A'Diva for back surrounds and a Gallo TR-3 subwoofer, the source is an Oppo BDP 83 connected to the Pioneer via HDMI, and I have a DSPeaker Anti-mode 8033 for handle the low frequencies of the Sub. But now I am thinking in change the Susano, looking for an improvement in sound quality, and my candidates are the Marantz AV-7005 as processor and the Cary Model 7.125 as amp. Do you think that I will have an improvement in sound quality?

My only regret about the Marantz is that it hasn't Audissey XT32, other option would be the Onkyo PR-SC5509, but I am familiar with Marantz but no with Onkyo and I am not sure about it. 

About Cary amp, I know the quality of Cary amps (I had a pair of Cary Cad 300 SE Signature some years ago) and I hope a high end sound, I hope that 125 w was enough for my speakers.

Your advice and experiences are welcome.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Susano really is a classic AVR and is still plenty up to date. As for the Cary, I really do not think it is going to add a great deal over the Amplification in the SC-09. While I am definitely a big fan of Audyssey, I do think getting XT32 which is also bundled with Audyssey's fantastic SubEQ HT is the way to go.

You could also consider the Denon AVR-4311 as it too offers XT32/SubEQ and even as a Preamp Only Mode where the internal amplifiers are turned off and acts solely as a Preamp. I would consider either using 3 more powerful 2 Channel Amplifiers or a 200-300 Watt 5 Channel Amplifier. That being said, the Susano is truly excellent and provided you are happy, there is not a glaring need to swap it out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Bullfar (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your answer, other option with XT 32 (I can't afford the Denon AVP-A1HD) could be the Integra DHC 80,3 or the Onkyo PR-SC5509, do you think that the Denon AVR-4311 would be better option than the Integra or the Onkyo only as a preamp?. Do you know of some other option with XT32?.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would personally go with an 80.3. If definitely not using AVR Amplification, you might as well enjoy the reduced heat and attendant lower power consumption of an SSP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Bullfar (Apr 4, 2012)

Jack,

Did you say that you think that the Cary wouldn't be a major improvement over the amplification section of the Susano, do you think the same with Parasound A52 or A51?. My speakers are 5 Gallo Strada and 2 Gallo A'Diva for back channels. Parasound has a very good reviews, have you heard it?. With my speakers that likes good power amp, I am not sure if the A52 with 125w would be enough for my room 45m2 (2.65 m the ceiling), I am using one sub Gallo TR3, but I am considering to purchase another one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bullfar said:


> Jack,
> 
> Did you say that you think that the Cary wouldn't be a major improvement over the amplification section of the Susano, do you think the same with Parasound A52 or A51?. My speakers are 5 Gallo Strada and 2 Gallo A'Diva for back channels. Parasound has a very good reviews, have you heard it?. With my speakers that likes good power amp, I am not sure if the A52 with 125w would be enough for my room 45m2 (2.65 m the ceiling), I am using one sub Gallo TR3, but I am considering to purchase another one.


Hello,
Indeed I do not think the Cary would make a major difference over the Susano. I feel more or less the same about the A52, but do believe the A51 would represent a upgrade. I own an HCA-2205AT which is what the A51 is based off and the thing is amazing. I would also seriously consider the Outlaw Model 7500 which last I looked was on sale for around $1500. The 7500 has slightly larger Power Transformers and just slightly less Filter Capacitance than the $4500 A51.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

